# Monstrous Aviation: World's Biggest Airplanes



## comiso90 (Sep 17, 2008)

Fun article... good photos

Dark Roasted Blend: Monstrous Aviation: World's Biggest Airplanes
.


----------



## Graeme (Sep 17, 2008)

A Conroy dream..."Colossal Guppy". Twelve engines and to be built from two B-52s, it was to have a 40ft diameter fuselage...


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 17, 2008)

Fly THAT into a thunderstorm!

.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 17, 2008)

WTF for? The Super Guppy was already capable of carrying the most outsized cargo for the time. Looks like a pipe dream and nothing more.

Gotta admit it is intriguing though. Then again, look at some of the Russian monsters that came to being without a purpose. Complete waste of development resources and money.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 17, 2008)

It had to be a custom job connected to ferrying components for the space program.

.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 18, 2008)

I've actually seen two of the biggest, the Antonov was flown at Abbotsford Air show, and I saw the plane when it brought in a cargo load to Vancouver.

Also saw the "Peacemaker" last week at the SAC museum, that is one huge aircraft!!


----------



## <simon> (Sep 18, 2008)

Great article comiso!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2008)

Interesting article.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 18, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> It had to be a custom job connected to ferrying components for the space program.
> 
> .



That's what the SuperGuppy was for... the Saturn V program. Now perhaps the next step to Mars resulted in a Saturn V follow on, but all that was just a paper exercise. And certainly the any logistical planning was even less so.


----------



## trackend (Sep 18, 2008)

Are we talking about the plane or Comios's sig both look like Guppies trouble was Widicome landing here. We had the Iron lady but she was the concrete cow.
Ive seen the Antonov when it flew in a 117 ton locomotive from Canada I thought it was a heavy old item to transport in one piece


----------



## Freefalling (Sep 24, 2008)

The An-225 used to fly into Kandahar on a weekly basis, but I haven't seen it in several months. It was quite a sight.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 24, 2008)

Imagine finding a parking space for one of those planes...


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 7, 2008)

Where is the proposed Boeing Pelikan in this fascinating thread???


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 7, 2008)

woah for some reason i hate to be flying a C-5


----------

